# aquapods....



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

had anybody had any experience with aquapods....i was just on their web site and they look like a cool way to hunt ducks....here is the site.... http://www.aquapodboats.com/ i was thinking of getting a full blown duck boat but now i am rethinking it and considering one of these.... has anybody used on or seen one?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a "Carsten Puddler" which is similair to the aquapods and I like it a lot. I've used it for everything from open water layout hunting to marshrat style hunting and I have had good success with it. I know Sportsmans warehouse sells a plastic version of a marshrat for right arounf 550 I think. might want to take a look at one of those.


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks, i will check out SW. do you hunt with a dog in it? I see pics of guys in those aquapods with dogs and that is my biggest question on how well works with a dog...i have to have my dog when i hunt.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

they no longer make the marsh rat boats they went out of bunesies i try to buy one last week at sportmen where house and they do not have any


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I dont have a dog and I've never seen anyone hunt with a dog in one. I think "Mojo" hunts out of one with his dogs. My boat wouldnt have room for a dog with me in it, I'm a slighty above average size man. lol.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a marsh rat and love it. As for sportsmans not having any, which sportsmans did you go to. The one in provo had two about a week and a half ago. All the boats mentioned so far are great I would also look in to the four rivers. If I was to do it again I would buy there 11 or 13 foot model.


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

anybody know of a place in this region that carries the aquapods? so far that is the one i am leaning towards


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well sportmen in st. george were i live .


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

No clue. you may want to try cabelas??


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes, I have a Stealth 2000, I have the optional motor mount for attach a trolling motor to it, It will move pretty good with a 30# thrust motor, but usually I just use a kayak paddle to power along (you will want a long one for those as they are wider than your average kayak, mines a 90”.. 

Mine is pretty stable as long as you are smart about weight distribution and moving around in it. I hunt with my dog, sometimes both dogs, but mine are pretty well behaved, a dog that can’t set still is asking for trouble in one of those paddle boats. they will get you wet sooner or later. :lol: 

If it’s too shallow to paddle easily, I will drag mine in and hunt out of it.
You can get the paddle and that boat as Sportsman Warehouse.


----------



## xtremagoose (Dec 11, 2010)

i have got an aquapod explorer in 10ft it is great padals very easily and is still very stable, there some guy up in alaska with a mud motor on his.


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

I have had a marsh rat and while it worked ok, it was pretty limited in its use. Especially when it came to traveling any sort of distance. While it conceals well, it paddles like crap. I have had a four rivers 13'6" boat for a few years now I love it. For one guy, a dog and a few dozen decoys it works great. hides well and motors well. Your not going to win any races with it but it will get you where your going. I have a 7 horse longtail on mine and the combination is in my opinion perfect. The best part is it hides where very few other boats can hide.


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

love that picture, that is one sweet boat.


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a buddy in Oregon that swears on his, and I am thinking about getting one as well.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

That a sweet looking dog too!!!


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

that's a good looking set up surf n turf


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

they look pretty decent.


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks fellas, anyone interested in one is more then welcome to come check mine out.


----------

